# My new enclosure



## HandsomeJack (Apr 21, 2009)

It's 6x4x4.. It's not finished yet, it's still missing the plexiglass doors, linoleum floor, and lighting and heating. But, it's getting there! 
















Here I am next to it. I was sick with a cold the day I took this, note the marvel heroes pajama pants and the unenthusiastic expression. Haha.






The top half of the enclosure detaches from the bottom for easy transporting. The whole thing is on wheels as well. The plexiglass will be set in a wood frame that will sit flush in the spots you see open. The doors will open like a cabinet door would (with all the appropriate tegu-proof locks!). As far as painting goes, I haven't decided if I want to, or how I want to do it. The jury is still out, but as it progresses, I will update!


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 21, 2009)

Lookin great man, how do you plan on heating it? Might be tough being that tall unless your throwing a ton of substrate in there, which would need alot of support on the bottom.


----------



## HandsomeJack (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, the plan was to do about 6 inches or 8 inches or so. and I hadn't planned on hanging lights from the top, more like an off the side approach. The enclosure is built so solidly that me and eight friends could live in it without any problems. XD 

Actually, I have another question, I hadn't planned on sealing the wood, as it will be water resistant already, but is there anything in that wood that could be harmful? 

And haha, I know it's pretty tall for the Tegu. A tegu actually isn't what I had in mind (exactly) but it turned out that way. I was also thinking of putting in a platform right on the top of the bottom half (right at the bottom of the doors). It would be like 2 ft with a climbable ramp. Is this realistic? Or will he not use it?


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 22, 2009)

Tegus are pretty much ground based and dont really climb at all so I wouldnt see them using the ramp much, but it might. As for sealing it I would just go ahead and do it to be on the safe side, I dont know anything about water resistant wood but I know wood warps with constant humidity so I just went ahead and used KILZ2 primer, which is everything in one and is known to be a good product. And it depends on the type of wood if it has anything bad in it, I know pine is toxic.


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 22, 2009)

I think as long as you have an idea on how to get the bottom heated and have correct UV lighting, it'll be fine  Good luck :!:


----------



## skippy (Apr 22, 2009)

that looks really good but i would DEFINITELY recommend sealing the wood. i made a box very similar to that for my old black throat(RIP) with the same kind of wood and while it is water resistant, it only resists for so long before it starts to absorb and rot :!: which is no bueno.

i'm planning a similar enclosure for a tegu but i'm planning to glass in a pool with a drain for easy cleaning.


----------



## HandsomeJack (Apr 22, 2009)

Hmm, okay I will definitely seal the wood. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## argus333 (Apr 23, 2009)

particle board,, man id seal that good. seal the bottom then put linoleum tiles over it they are cheep and easy to apply.


----------



## Suzanne (Apr 23, 2009)

skippy said:


> that looks really good but i would DEFINITELY recommend sealing the wood. i made a box very similar to that for my old black throat(RIP) with the same kind of wood and while it is water resistant, it only resists for so long before it starts to absorb and rot :!: which is no bueno.
> 
> i'm planning a similar enclosure for a tegu but i'm planning to glass in a pool with a drain for easy cleaning.




Do you know what kind of sealant is safe? My boyfriend and I are planning on building a new enclosure in the near futur and we were wondering what to use.


----------



## skippy (Apr 23, 2009)

i work on a fiberglass boat so i'm familiar with glassing and epoxy. i'm planning on just using westsystems epoxy mixed with filler to fill in and seal the lower frame and then build the sides to be easily mounted or removed. i haven't drawn anything up yet but i've been building in my head :mrgreen: i don't know if it will be necessary to use the fiberglass cloth but i may do that for strength as well. the end product will have a bathing pool on one side with a drain for easy poop duty and the remaining wood will be sealed against any water spillage.


----------



## argus333 (Apr 23, 2009)

now that sound good id like to see this when done...


----------



## skippy (Apr 23, 2009)

oh, i'll post pics when it's done but it's gonna be a little while... i'm planning on getting a baby this season from varnyard.


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 23, 2009)

Killz primor is good to seal with! That's what I've used


----------



## Suzanne (Apr 24, 2009)

jmiles50 said:


> Killz primor is good to seal with! That's what I've used





Thanks.


----------

